# Barbara Schöneberger Schwanger?



## neman64 (16 Dez. 2009)

Habe Heute gelesen daß Barbara Schöneberger angeblich Schwanger sein soll. Sie wurde bereits mit einen Weiten Kleid gesichtet. Bestätigt oder Dementiert wurde es noch nicht. Wäre ein schönes Hochzeitsgeschenk, 3 Monate nach der Hochzeit. Leider habe ich noch kein Beweisfoto. Es würde mich freuen wenn ich eines Bekommen könnte. Sagt mir eure Meinung dazu.

:thx:


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (16 Dez. 2009)

Ob Frau Schöneberger schwanger ist, oder in Afrika ist Muttertag.
das ist doch wohl ihre Sache.


----------



## Tokko (16 Dez. 2009)

Ich war es nicht!!


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2009)

Ich auch nicht rofl3


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (19 Dez. 2009)

Ihr wärt es aber gerne gewesen


----------

